# Vinz???



## forumname05 (Mar 8, 2019)

Is Vinz still around???
I currently have 3 Vinz drop-ins and I'm looking to upgrade. I cannot seem to get in to contact with him.

If Vinz is not around anymore, what would compare?

At work I currently carry 2 Oveready modded Surefire 6P hosts with Vinz drop-in's. 
On my duty belt I carry more of a 'flood' pattern and in a cargo pocket I carry a 'thrower'

My department recently issued Pelican 7600's to everyone and they are making my current Vinz lights look a bit weak. So, I need to upgrade my drop-ins!

What would you guys recommend???


----------



## archimedes (Mar 8, 2019)

The last post by @Vinz on CPF was in late 2017

You might want to be more specific in your wants and needs, to get more detailed recommendations. But since you mention Oveready, are you familiar with their 371D-based dropins (TorchLAB v5 Triple) ?


----------



## Nimitz68 (Mar 8, 2019)

Funny you should ask. I just PM'd him yesterday and he responded quickly. Just send a PM and my guess is he will respond to you. Good luck.


----------



## hsa (Mar 8, 2019)

How do you like the Pelican lights?


----------



## forumname05 (Mar 8, 2019)

archimedes said:


> The last post by @Vinz on CPF was in late 2017
> 
> You might want to be more specific in your wants and needs, to get more detailed recommendations. But since you mention Oveready, are you familiar with their 371D-based dropins (TorchLAB v5 Triple) ?



Hmmmm, I’m not quite up on all the new stuff, but...
- 1 drop-in that is more flood, a real workhorse. Then nother that is a pure thrower.
- Compatible with my Overready bored out 6P bodies
- Ran on an 18650
- 1000, 1500+? lumens of nice white light (no yellow)
- High (1500+?), Medium (250-500?), Low (50?) 
- No mode memory, but a fast mode reset (.3sec) 

Thats the gyst of what I have right now, but I don’t think mine are anywhere near 1000 lumens. The color temp may be throwing me off though. I’d just really like to blow these Pelican 7600’s out of the water. 



Nimitz68 said:


> Funny you should ask. I just PM'd him yesterday and he responded quickly. Just send a PM and my guess is he will respond to you. Good luck.



Hmmmm, I pm’ed him a couple of months ago with no reply. His username is still Vinz, correct?



hsa said:


> How do you like the Pelican lights?



Honestly, I’ve only taken it out of the box once quickly, but from playing with some of the other guys lights they seem pretty nice. I just can’t bring myself to use it since I have these two modded out 6P’s


----------



## forumname05 (Nov 12, 2019)

Nimitz68 said:


> Funny you should ask. I just PM'd him yesterday and he responded quickly. Just send a PM and my guess is he will respond to you. Good luck.



I’m still trying to get in contact with him, with no avail.

Are you sure you spoke to ‘Vinz’ and not ‘VinH’???


----------



## Nimitz68 (Nov 16, 2019)

forumname05 said:


> I’m still trying to get in contact with him, with no avail.
> 
> Are you sure you spoke to ‘Vinz’ and not ‘VinH’???



Yes indeed. I purchased one of his P60 Quads and had programming questions about it.


----------

